# Which Leisure Battery for Autotrail Cheyenne 634 (2001)??



## Caroline (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone tell me:

1. The size of the Leisure Battery (85 or 110) for 2001 Autrotrail Cheyenne 634
2. Where they are located in the motorhome (!)
3. How many there are

Many thanks
Caroline


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Caroline,
Last one I looked at had the battery located behind the rear flap (at the back of the vehicle) alongside the spare wheel. As far as I can recall it was a 85Ah jobbie. If you are replacing one I personally would go for the 110Ah I don't think space is a problem as there is room for 2 batteries.
Hope this is of assistance.
Malc


----------



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Caroline,
Malc is correct, I have just bought a cheyenne 634u and it currently has one old 75ah leisure battery behind the flap on the rear to the right of the spare wheel, I have just ordered two 110ah elecsol batteries and intend to add one each side of the spare wheel, as malc said there is space.
regards.
JP1


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi , the battery fitted is a 85 amp, we have now got a 120 amp which fits on the right hand side of the spare wheel. You have to get the right height of the battery when changing as when i got the 120 amp one it was 10mm too high so i had to file/grind down the front lip of the carrier level with the floor of the carrier.I tried to fit a second 120 amp battery on the lefthand side but there was to much aggro to do it. If your desperate on the height of the battery let me know and i will get it for you.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey
Thanks everyone  
Much appreciated
Caroline x


----------

